# Pilates and Yoga, need extra cardio?



## SagMaria (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm interested in joining my local pilates and yoga centre.  Question though, when doing both of these do I need to incorporate extra cardio or is the pilates enough?  I'm basically looking for workouts that make me long and lean....


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 14, 2007)

I don't think you "need" the cardio unless you are looking to lose weight. The yoga and pilates should keep you nice and toned.


----------



## SagMaria (Mar 15, 2007)

*sigh*, I wish that was the case!!!  Yes I am trying to lose weight as well, what should I do??

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Luna** 

 
_I don't think you "need" the cardio unless you are looking to lose weight. The yoga and pilates should keep you nice and toned._


----------



## SagMaria (Mar 23, 2007)

So yeah, I've figured out I need cardio, my goal is to lose weight and build a long, lean physique, what kind of cardio would be best for me.  I don't want to bulk up.  Thanks all!!!


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 23, 2007)

Best thing in the world to do is walk.

That's all you gotta do. It's free and it's good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Unless you live in a not safe area. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But really just walk around the block at a fairly high pace and you should be good to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And this is just a thought- if you want to loose weight have you considered maybe once a week or so maybe lifting weights? The reason is because muscle burns a lot of fat as well.


----------



## Katja (Mar 23, 2007)

*Well, if you have bad knees, I would recommend a low-impact cardio exercise, like an elliptical trainer, swimming, or cycling (option: stationary bike).  Walking and running are both good.  When you walk, try and walk briskly though.  There's a guy at my gym that will come in and get on the treadmill at 2.5 mph for 5 minutes, and leave. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  WTF is that going to do??

If you want some variety there's plenty of cardiovascular exercise you can do to incorporate with pilates and yoga.

-Dancing, skating, sports, rockclimbing, rollerblading, cycling, swimming, aerobics, cardio kickboxing, stairclimbing, etc. etc.  It's all good for you, but some cater to the more 'fun' aspect and some you might not find much enjoyment.  

It's up to you to decide what's right for you.

Also, and above poster suggested weighttraining in conjuction to your daily cardio routine.  I would also second this.  Of course, you wouldn't train to build huge muscles, but it's always good to build strength.  

If you are doing plenty of cardio and keeping a healthy and balanced diet, high reps or 3-4 sets with moderate weight will help tone and define your physique. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Take it slow to help avoid injury.  Good luck! *


----------



## thestarsfall (Mar 26, 2007)

Everyone needs cardio.  Cardio is important for cardiovascular health, not just losing weight.  

Walking, jogging, running, swimming, cycling, elliptical, whatever....find something you like and switch it up every once in a while so you dont get bored.


----------



## ben (Mar 26, 2007)

bikram's yoga is a cardiovascular workout!

there are studios on commerical, cambie @ 12th, w broadway in kits and in the west end


----------

